# Perks of premium membership?



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

You have to have been a member of AT for at least 2 weeks, I see you joined two months ago, so you've met that requirement and:

You have have made at least 20 posts, at the time of me typing this reply, you have 19 more to go. Probably the easiest way to get them quickly is to greet new members.


Here, I'm welcoming you to AT as a greeting. (You don't have to make a big production of it like I have.)


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

*







STURNER88





















.*


----------



## STURNER88 (Jul 3, 2020)

Thanks for that


----------



## STURNER88 (Jul 3, 2020)

Wasn’t sure if they needed to be Individual posts or discussions started


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## EarlTheSqrl (Aug 20, 2020)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Ronnie Jr. (Oct 20, 2014)

👍🏻


----------



## od1492 (Sep 23, 2020)

welcome


----------



## Phil9134 (Sep 28, 2020)

👍


----------



## Michael Klein (Oct 2, 2020)

I became a premium member just to support a platform I find useful. Seems to be a few good perks.


----------



## DG7730 (Oct 4, 2020)

I had the same question. I appreciate the forums to allow me to find the answers, almost like it was supposed to do that. Hahahah.


----------



## Wyatt Duchow (Sep 16, 2020)

New member here also! Thanks for asking the question


----------



## Leif sybesma (Jan 12, 2020)

bltefft said:


> You have to have been a member of AT for at least 2 weeks, I see you joined two months ago, so you've met that requirement and:
> 
> You have have made at least 20 posts, at the time of me typing this reply, you have 19 more to go. Probably the easiest way to get them quickly is to greet new members.
> 
> ...


Hi new to AT !!!!


----------



## brianhoe31 (Dec 14, 2020)

Fellow new member welcoming new member!


----------



## CFRED23 (Feb 16, 2021)

Welcome


----------

